# Tarkastuksen puutteiden toimenpiteet ja seuranta



## Gavril

Poiminto tehtaan turvallisuutta käsittelevästä tekstistä:

_Liite: Tarkastuksen puutteiden toimenpiteet ja seuranta_

Tämä on parhaimpia näkemiäni eskimerkkejä siitä, miten suomenkielinen genetiivisija ei ole yksinkertaisesti synonyyminen englanninkielisen genetiivin (tai myöskään "of"-rakenteen) kanssa.

Olisi nimittäin täysin väärä ja harhaanjohtava englannittaa siteeraamani teksti ilmauksella "procedures and tracking *of* the deficiencies *of* the inspection":

- "deficiencies of the inspection" välittää, että itse tarkastus oli puutteellinen, kun kyseesssä ovat pikemminkin tarkastuksessa paljastuneet puutteet.

- "procedures of the deficiencies" kuulostaa oudolta korvalleni mutta se tulkittaisiin tarkoittavan toimia, jotka (tavalla tai toisella) kuuluvat itse puutteisiin. Mutta kyseessä ovat pikemminkin toimenpiteet, joihin on ryhdyttävä vastauksena näihin puutteisiin.

Onko siteeraamani ilmaus tavallista kirjoitettua suomea, vai poikkeaako se mielestänne hyvästä kielenkäytöstä?

Hyvää kevään alkua,
Gavril


----------



## Kristoffer71

Parempaa suomea olisi: "Tarkastuksessa ilmenneitä puutteita koskevat toimenpiteet ja näiden seuranta".
Näin on selkeämpää, ettei itse tarkastus ollut puutteelinen. Ja ymmäretään myös, että toimenpiteiden tehokkuutta seurataan. Tämä lause on samalla aika pitkä, ja ehkä lyhyempään nimeen oltiinkin tästä syystä päädytty, vaikkei se kielellisesti olekaan yhtä hyvä.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Itsekin "alan miehenä" tunnistan hyvin sellaisen puolihuolimattoman kielenkäytön, jota _Tarkastuksen puutteiden toimenpiteet ja seuranta_ edustaa, ja luulen myös ymmärtäväni, mitä sillä halutaan sanoa. Kristoffer 71:n ehdotus on parempi. Itse luultavasti kirjoittaisin _(Tarkastuksessa havaittujen puutteiden) korjaavat toimenpiteet ja niiden seuranta_, jos se sopii kontekstiin. Olisiko _Corrective actions (for inspection findings) and follow-up_ englanniksi OK?


----------



## Gavril

Maunulan Pappa said:


> Olisiko _Corrective actions (for inspection findings) and follow-up_ englanniksi OK?



Se kuulostaa suurimmaksi osaksi hyvältä.

Mielestäni pelkästään "follow-up" on vähän niukkasanainen ‒ lause on selvempi jos ilmaistaan, juuri mitä seurataan.

Itse kirjoittaisin vaikkapa

"Corrective actions in response to inspection findings, and follow-up on these actions"

Jotkut englanninkieliset sanoisivat varmaan, että tämä on tarpeettoman pitkä. Mutta yleinen lähestymistapani kirjoittajana/kääntäjänä on, että pitkällinen on parempi kuin vaikeaselkoinen.


----------



## Spongiformi

"_Tarkastuksen puutteiden" _ja "the deficiencies of the inspection" tarkoittavat täsmälleen samaa, joten tässä tapauksessa suomen ja englannin välillä ei ole suurta eroa.

En halua ylidramatisoida tilannetta, mutta käytännössä suomen kielen kirjoituksen taso on kärsinyt 2000-luvun kuluessa. Toki aina on ollut ja tulee olemaan ihmisiä, joiden kiinnostus on jossakin muualla ja siten he tietävät lähestulkoon kaiken esimerkiksi autotekniikasta, mutta eivät oikeinkirjoituksesta. Se on ok, jos ammatissa ei tarvitse paljon kirjoittaa tai joku tarkistaa heidän tekstinsä julkaisuja varten. Mutta tälle vuosituhannelle tultaessa perinteiset median muodot joutuivat taloudellisiin vaikeuksiin (kun lukijat ja mainostajat siirtyivät nettiin), eikä siksi kellään ole enää aikaa tarkistaa tekstejä. Vielä 90-luvulla johtavissa sanomalehdissä, ja pienemmissäkin, oli erittäin laadukkaasti kirjoitettua tekstiä, mutta nykyään lehtijutut ovat turhan usein kielioppivirheiden ja puhekielisten ilmauksien riivaamia. Tästä lienee satunnaista harmia suomen kieltä vieraana kielenä opiskeleville.

Koska suomen kielen taitosi on jo kohtuullisen hyvällä tasolla, niin neuvoisin epäilemään herkästi suomenkielisen tekstin oikeellisuutta sen sijaan, että päättelisit englannin ja suomen vain toimivan täysin eri tavoilla loogisilta näyttävien rakenteiden osalta. Varsinkin, jos sinulla on pienikin epäilys sen suhteen, että alkuperäinen teksti ei ehkä ole täysin sujuvaa suomea.


----------



## Gavril

Hei Spongiformi,

Kiitos selityksestä.

Ymmärrän, että edellä lainaamani esimerkki on huonosti kirjoitettu kirjakielen mittapuuhun nähden, mutta silti se on luultavasti kirjoitettu jonkinlaisen viestin välittämiseksi, ja näiden vastausten perusteella se on (jonkin verran) onnistunut siinä tehtävässä.

Onko siis perusteltua päätellä, että kyseinen esimerkki heijastaa sitä, miten genetiivisijaa on tapana käyttää nykysuomen puhekielessä?

Vai sanoisitko että myös puhekielisenä ilmauksena se on poikkeava/vajanainen?


----------



## Spongiformi

En voi puhua kaikkien puolesta, mutta mielestäni esimerkki ei heijasta normaalia kielenkäyttöä, koska se yksiselitteisesti välittää väärän viestin. Se toki voi olla esimerkki rajatun porukan omassa keskuudessaan käyttämästä kielestä. Mutta koska kyseessä on teksti, joka on päätynyt käännettäväksesi, niin silloin se ei ole enää suljetun porukan sisäistä kielenkäyttöä. Tästä syystä sanoisin, että se on vahingossa tai taitamattomuuden vuoksi kirjoitettu noin. Kuten sanoin aikaisemmin, maailmassa on lukuisia eksperttejä, jotka taitavat alansa äärimmäisen hyvin, mutta eivät oikein osaa kirjoittaa sujuvaa kieltä.

Ihminen onneksi eroaa (vielä) koneesta siinä, että vaikka teksti olisi miten kirjoitettu, niin osaamme aika hyvin tulkita sitä.


----------

